# 55 gallon leaking!



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi There,
Does anyone have a standard sized 55 gallon sitting about that needs fish? Mine started leaking tonight after 14 years of reliability and my fish (and plants!) are currently hanging about in a 20 gallon temporary set up.
I've checked craigslist, but if anyone here has a tank to sell, I'm able to drive and pick it up!
Thanks,
Kris


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

This is why i have acrylic tanks. Real bummer. Sorry dude/dudette. 


Regards,
Aquaticz


----------



## JuliaAdkins (Apr 23, 2012)

If the tank is not cracked and is leaking on a seam you could clean the tank really well and reseal the seam with marine grade silicone.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I have a 56g 30x18x24 if that helps you out, but it needs a stand.


----------

